# لمحات تاريخية عن الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انطلقت الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية في عام 1945 بطائرة وحيدة من طراز دي سي 3 (داكوتا) ذات محركين و رمزها hz-aax كان قد تلقاها الملك عبدالعزيز ال سعود - يرحمه الله - هدية من قبل رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية آنئذٍ فرانكلين دي روزفيلت. و تبع ذلك بعد أشهر قليلة شراء طائرتين اخريين من نفس الطراز، و شكلت هذه الطائرات الثلاث نواة لما اصبح اليوم واحدة من كبريات شركات الطيران في العالم. 
فأسطول الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية الحالي يضم حوالي 139 من أحدث الطائرات النفاثة و أكثرها تعقيداً في مجال صناعة النقل الجوي في العالم فهو يضم طائرات من طراز بوينج 747-400، و بوينج 747-300 ، و بوينج 747-100، و بوينج 777-200، أيرباص أ300-600، ماكدونيل دوجلاس أم دي -90، و ام دي-11 المخصصة للشحن. 
و يسرنا فيما يلي أن نعرض لكم اهم الوقفات التاريخية التي مرت بها الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية عبر مسيرتها الطويلة منذ بدء انطلاقتها و الى أن اضحت ناقلاً عالمي المستوى يحتل مكانة مرموقة بين شركات الطيران الكبرى في العالم. 
1945: الرئيس الأمريكي روزفيلت يهدي طائرة دوجلاس دي سي 3 داكوتا للملك عبدالعزيز بعد اجتماعهم التاريخي بقناة السويس في 14 فبراير، 1945. و كانت تستخدم هذه الطائرة في رحلات بين الرياض، جدة، والظهران لحمل الركاب و الشحن كما تم شراء طائرتين اضافيتين خلال بضعة أشهر. 
1946: تم إنشاء الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية في هذه السنة كوكالة إدارية تحت إشراف وزارة الدفاع. و كان أول مطار لها في الكندرة بالقرب مما يعرف الآن بوسط مدينة جدة. كما تم في هذا العام نقل حجاج إلى جدة من اللد بفلسطين، و من دول أخرى.و قامت بنفس العام بطلب تصريح للقيام برحلات مؤجرة الى لندن.
1947: تم شراء طائرتين اخريين من طراز داكوتا و تم تشغيل رحلات داخل المملكة و إلى بعض المحطات الإقليمية مثل القاهرة، دمشق، و بيروت. كانت أول رحلة داخلية في 14 مارس من هذا العام. ​

1949: تم تسليم أول طائرة من طراز بريستول وايفارير 21- e 1952: تم شراء خمس طائرات دي سي 4 ذات أربعة محركات، مداها الطويل سمح بتشغيل رحلات الى محطات بمنطقة الشرق الاوسط. 
1953: تم تشغيل رحلات إلى كراتشي، أسمرة، عمان، اسطنبول، و الكويت. 
1954: تم شراء عشر (10) طائرات من طراز كونفير 340، و تم استلامها خلال عامي 1954-1955، وهي أول طائرة في الاسطول ذات مقصورة مكيفة بالهواء المضغوط. و في هذا العام تم تشغيل رحلات إلى بور سودان و بغداد. 
1955: في عامها العاشر كانت الخطوط السعودية قد تمكنت من ربط جميع مناطق المملكة مع بعضها البعض و مع كلٍ من الرياض و جدة، التي تعتبر مركز تجمع لحركة الحجاج. كما تم إنشاء أول ورشة صيانة بمدينة جدة. 
1959: في أبريل من هذا العام بدئ بتشغيل رحلات يومية متتابعة بين الرياض و جدة، باستخدام طائرات كونفير المكيفة. 
1961: البدء بتشغيل رحلات إلى الشارقة و طهران. في نفس السنة تم شراء طائرتين من طراز بوينج 720، لتكون بذلك الخطوط السعوديةأول شركة طيران في الشرق الأوسط تمتلك طائرة تجارية نفاثة. و في هذا العام تم استحداث برامج لتدريب الطيارين داخل المملكة، وكان الكابتن أحمد مطر المدير العام السابق للخطوط ضمن أول مجموعة تدريب داخل المملكة. 
1963: تم تأسيس الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية كمؤسسة مستقلة بالمرسوم الملكي رقم 45 بتاريخ 19 فبراير، 1963، الذي وقعه جلالة المغفور له الملك فيصل، أصبحت الخطوط هيئة مستقلة يديرها مجلس إدارة، و يرأسها سمو وزير الدفاع و الطيران. 
1964: تم شراء ثلاث طائرات دي سي 6. 
1965: أنضمت الخطوط إلى الاتحاد العربي للنقل الجوي (الآكو) كعضو مؤسس في 25 أغسطس. 
1967: أنضمت الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية إلى الاتحاد الدولي للنقل الجوي (الاياتا). و تسلمت ثلاث (3) طائرات دي سي 9 ذات محركين مروحيين. في فبراير من هذا العام تم افتتاح رحلات إلى تونس، الرباط، طرابلس (جميعها عن طريق بيروت). كما تم تشغيل رحلات إلى جنيف، فرانكفورت، و لندن (عن طريق بيروت). 
1968: تم انضمام طائرتي بوينج 707 - 368 إلى الاسطول. و بدئ بتسيير رحلتين اسبوعيتين بدون توقف إلى لندن. 
1969: تم إضافة الجزائر إلى قائمة الشبكة الدولية. 
1971: افتتاح مركز معالجة المعلومات بجدة. و البدء بتشغيل أول رحلة من جدة إلى روما. و القيام بتسيير أول رحلة مخصصة بالكامل للشحن بين المملكة و أوروبا. 
1972: أتخذت الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية اسماً جديداً هو "السعودية". و تكتسى بطلاء جديد. و في هذا العام بلغ عدد المحطات التي تسافر اليها "السعودية" 49 محطة تنتشر في ثلاث قارات. 
و في هذا العام، تسلمت "السعودية" أول خمس طائرات من طراز بوينج 737-200 التي حلت محل طائرات الكونفير و دي سي 9، ليصبح اسطولها أحدث اسطول في الشرق الأوسط، حيث كان لديها طائرتا بوينج 707، و طائرتا بوينج 720 و خمس طائرات 737 -200 من اصل عشرون (20) طائرة تم التعاقد عليها. و في هذا العام تم ربط عشرين محطة داخلية مع بعضها البعض. 
1973: تمكنت الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية من نقل مليون راكب لأول مرة بتاريخها. و تم تشغيل رحلات خاصة لنقل المدرسين. 
1974: افتتاح رحلات جديدة إلى باريس و مسقط، اضافة إلى رحلة مباشرة بين المدينة و كراتشي. كما تم شراء طائرتين من طراز ترايستار من شركة لوكهيد، من اصل عشرون (20) طائرة من هذا الطراز العريض الحجم الذي يتسع لـ 214 راكباً. 
1975: تم استبدال طائرات دي سي 3 بطائرات فيرتشايلد ف-27 ذات الـ 48 مقعداً. و قد احتفلت "السعودية" بعامها الثلاثين بشراء طائرتين من طراز بوينج 707. 
1976: 1 يونيو البدء بتشغيل رحلات مكوكية بدون حجز لمواجهة زيادة الطلب على السفر التجاري بين الرياض، جدة، و الظهران. كما تم تشغيل الرحلات الجوية الخاصة لخدمة موظفي الدولة و كبار الشخصيات. 
1977: في 1 يوليو من هذا العام دخلت طائرتان من طراز بوينج 747-200ب إلى الخدمة، وهي تتسع لـ 377 راكباً. 
1978: بدأت "السعودية" باستخدام نظامها للحجز الآلي الجديد (سارز). كما قام مكتب الحجز بجدة بتركيب نظام ألي حديث لتوزيع مكالمات الحجز. 
1979: تم افتتاح مركز تدريب العمليات الجوية. و في 1 فبراير بدأت "السعودية" بتشغيل رحلات مشتركة مع شركة بان ام من الظهران إلى نيويورك باستخدام طائرات البوينج 747 - اس بي ذات المدى البعيد. 
1980: تم انضمام ثلاث (3) طائرات أخرى من طراز ترايستار إلى الاسطول. كما تم انضمام طائرتي فوكر ف-28 فيلوشيب ذات الـ60 مقعدا بدلاً من فوكر ف-27. و في هذا العام تم افتتاح رحلات إلى بانكوك، دكا، مقديشو، و نيروبي. 
1981: انتقلت "السعودية" إلى الصالة المخصصة لها في مطار الملك عبدالعزيز الدولي الجديد بجدة و تم تأسيس وحدة تموين السعودية، كما انتقل قسم الخدمات الفنية إلى الحظائر و الورش الجديدة بالمطار الجديد. في 1 يوليو، بدأت أول رحلة مباشرة من جدةإلى نيويورك بطائرات البوينج 747-اس بي التابعة للـ "السعودية". و هذه الرحلة، بالاضافة إلى رحلة الرياض / نيويورك التي أفتتحت لاحقاً، هما الرحلتان المباشرتان الوحيدتان اللتان تغطيان اربع قارات، حيث انهما تصلان آسيا وأمريكا بالمرور من فوق أفريقيا و أوروبا. و في هذا العام بدئ بتسيير رحلات الى دلهي و مدريد. 1982: دخلت عشرة (10) طائرات من طراز بوينج 747 إلى الخدمة قبل نهاية العام. و تم تشغيل رحلات إلى مانيلا، سنغافورة، و اسلام اباد. 
1983: تمكنت "السعودية" من نقل 11,4 مليون راكب خلال هذا العام. و بدأت رحلات مباشرة إلى سيول و رحلة موسمية الى نيس و اعادت رحلات بغداد. كما بدئ بتشغيل مطار الملك خالد الدولي الجديد بالرياض. و تم افتتاح ورشة توضيب محركات رولز رويس آر بي-211 بجدة. 
1984: انضمت (11) طائرة من طراز ايرباص أ300-600 قبل نهاية اكتوبر من هذا العام بينما وصلت اول طائرة من هذا الطراز في شهر مارس. و تم في هذا العام افتتاح خط جديد الى كولومبو. علاوة على ذلك تم تسليم طائرتين (2) من طراز سيسنا سايتيشن ii إلى إدارة الرحلات الجوية الخاصة، كما تم نقل نظام إدارة المواد و المخزون (ميميس) الى مدينة جدة بعد أن كانت تستضيفه شركة طيران اليتاليا منذ 1979. 1985: تم استلام خمس، من اصل عشرة، طائرات بوينج 747-300، ذات الطابق الموسع. و بدأ ت "السعودية" عمليات التدريب الجوي الأساسي بالمملكة. 
1986: وصول خمس طائرات أخرى من طراز بوينج 747-300 و ادخالها في الخدمة. وفي سبتمبر من هذا العام تم انشاء مركز لتجميع الشحنات ببروكسل، كما بدئ بتسيير رحلات الى امستردام و لاهور. 
1987: تسيير رحلات جديدة إلى داكار و كوالا لمبور. و نقل نظام "السعودية" للحجز الآلي المعروف باسم (سارز) من لندن الى جدة كما تم انضمام "السعودية" إلى نظام بهاماز للبحث الآلي عن العفش المفقود. في هذا العام، بدأت الرحلات إلى أمستردام. و تم تأسيس شركة مجلس التعاون الخليجي لخدمات الطيران المحدودة (جاسكو) بالتعاون ما بين المملكة العربية السعودية، و الكويت، و البحرين، و قطر، و الامارات العربية المتحدة و عمان. تم تدشين ("درجة الأفق") الخاصة برجال الأعمال على رحلات نيويورك، و لندن، و القاهرة وتمت اضافتها على خطوط أخرى لاحقاً. 
1988: في 15 يونيو تم تشغيل أول رحلة إلى واشنطن دس سي، كامتداد لرحلة نيويورك. و تم إنشاء مركز لتجميع الشحنات في تايبيه. كما قامت شركة جاسكو بانشاء وحدة التموين الاسلامي مناصفة مع شركة ماريوت. 
1989: تسيير رحلات إلى لارنكا، و اديس ابابا و تشغيل وحدة التموين الاسلامي تحت مسمى ماريوت/جي سي سي، الآن تحت مسمى (كيتراير / جي سي سي للخدمات الجوية). 
1990: افتتاح خط جوي للشحن الخالص الى طوكيو كامتداد لخط تايبيه. 
1991: في 1 ابريل "السعودية تقوم بتشغيل رحلاتها الى مدراس (شيناي) وهي المحطة الثالثة للخطوط السعودية في الهند. 
1992: بدأت "السعودية" باستخدام زي جديد للمضيفات من تصميم مصمم الأزياء السعودي عدنان أكبر. 
1993: تسيير رحلات جديدة الى أسمرة. 
1994: تسيير رحلات موسمية الى أورلاندو، ابتداء من 4 يوليو. و تركيب الهاتف الجوي على بعض طائرات الاسطول. 
1995: تحتفل الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية بالذكرى الخمسين لتأسيسها في 15 مايو. و في هذا العام قامت "السعودية" برفع مستوى الدرجة السياحية و استبدالها باسم درجة الضيافة. كما قامت باستحداث وجبة الطفل و وجبة الفارس في الدرجة الأولى للمسافرين الذين يرغبون في تناول وجباتهم في الاوقات التي يختارونها. و في 25 أكتوبر، وقعت "السعودية" صفقة لشراء 61 طائرة من شركتي بوينج و ماكدونيل دوجلاس، و تم التوقيع عليها و إنهاء إجراءاتها في واشنطن دي سي. 
1996: تم تدشين الشخصية الجديدة للخطوط "السعودية" في 16 يوليو. و في 28 اكتوبر بدأت "السعودية" بتسيير رحلات الى جوهانسبرج. و في 4 ديسمبر تم إنشاء موقع الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية على الشبكة العنكبوتية .و في 14 ديسمبر بدئ بتشغيل رحلات مباشرة من الظهران الى القاهرة. و في 2 ابريل بدئ بتسيير رحلات مباشرة من الرياض الى اسمرة و اديس ابابا. 
1997: في 1 فبراير استئناف رحلات "السعودية" الى بيروت و في 25 ديسمبر وصول اول طائرة من الطائرات الجديدة الى الرياض. و استحداث مواد للقراءة مطبوعة على طريقة برايل للمسافرين المكفوفين. 
1998: 11 يناير دخلت أول طائرة من الطائرات الجديدة في الخدمة الفعلية. 
1999: تسيير رحلات منتظمة الى الأسكندرية و أثينا و ميلان. و تسيير رحلات موسمية إلى ملقا و نيس. 
وبدء تسيير رحلات منتظمة بين الظهران-بيروت و الرياض-صنعاء. - وصول أول رحلة إلى مطار الملك فهد الدولي بالظهران في 28 نوفمبر 1999م. - تم حضر التدخين على متن طائرات "السعودية" المتجهة من وإلى دول الخليج العربي وعدد من دول آسيا وأفريقيا. 
2000 الخطوط السعودية تنتقل إلى عهد جديد وذلك بتوقيع صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز، وزير الدفاع والطيران والمفتش العام، على عقد دراسة تخصيص المؤسسة في 8 أكتوبر 2000م. - البدء في تسير رحلات مجدولة من المدينة المنورة إلى كل من دكا ومومباي في 31 أكتوبر واستئناف الرحلات إلى مدينة كانو بنيجيريا برحلات مجدولة في نفس اليوم. - في أغسطس 2000م، حققت "السعودية" رقماً قياسياً وذلك بنقل 745ر367ر1 راكباً وذلك في شهر واحد. - طائرات الشحن الجوي تقدم خدمتها في مدينة دلهي. - تموين الخطوط السعودية يحقق رقماً قياسياً وذلك بإنتاج 13.5 وجبة خلال عام 2000م لرحلات "السعودية" إضافة إلى 50 شركة طيران أخرى. - إدارة الشؤون الفنية وإدارة المواد تحصلان على شهادة آيزو-9002 : 1994 بينما حصلت مطبعة "السعودية" على شهادة آيزو 9001: 1994. 
2001 في 6 أغسطس 2001م وصلت طائرة بوينج 777-268 إلى جدة كآخر طائرة تتسلمها "السعودية" من صفقة الطائرات الحديثة والتي وصل عددها إلى (61) طائرة. - حظر التدخين على رحلات الخطوط السعودية المتجهة من وإلى أوروبا ابتداءً من 18 سبتمبر 2001م. - حصول إدارتي تقنية المعلومات والشحن الجوي على شهادة آيزو- 9001 :2000. 
2002 بدأت الخطوط السعودية في تقديم برنامج الخدمة الذهبية في 31 مارس 2002 ابتداء من رحلتها المتجهة إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.وتقدم الخدمة الذهبية للمسافرين إلى كل من أوروبا، أمريكا​
​​​1972 أول خمس طائرات من أصل عشرون طائرة من طراز b737-200 تصل للخطوط السعودية
1974 أشترت الخطوط السعودية 20 طائرة من نوع ترايستار من شركة لوكهيد مارتن الامريكية
1977 دخلت طائرتان من نوع b747-200 الخدمة لدى الخطوط السعودية
1982 دخلت 10 طائرات بوينج b747-200 الخدمة لدى الخطوط السعودية
1985 - 1986 استلمت الخطوط الجوية العربيه السعودية عدد عشرة، طائرات بوينج 747-300 على دفعتين
جميع هذه الدفاعات من الطائرات تم إحالتها على التقاعد​


----------



## moroco (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا 

فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه 

فهذا يُغضب كثيرا صاحب قلم الموضوع 

وكنا قد أفردنا هنا موضوع فى المنتدى العام عن أخلاقيات النقل والقرارات التى اتخذها الاعضاء حيال ذلك 



فهنا نبحث عن النوع وليس الكم 

وانت تنقل لنا مواضيع ليس لها علاقة بالهندسة اطلاقا من اى وجه 

وهذا القسم يسمى هندسة الطيران وليس قسم مواضيع الطيران 


اذا كان ولا بد فاقل شئ ان تضيف وتوضح ماذا تنقل 

اما ان تملأ صفحات القسم هكذا بدون تحليل وتنظيم لما تنقل ... فهو غير مستصاغ


----------



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اقوم بتوضيح ان الموضوع منقول ويهذه الطريقة انا لا اتجاهل دور صاحبه وشكرا


----------

